# New to FMB, New to breeding



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I started breeding mice about six months ago to feed my snake. I didn't expect to like it but now I love all my mice. I'm fascinated by the varieties and all their personalities. My name is Autumn and I'm based in CA, USA.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

Welcome! And pics as soon as you can! Everyone is allways thrilled to see how others keep their mice, and what colours they got.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi

:welcomeany


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I got pics up finally!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Autumn! What snake do you have?


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello & Welcome to the forum


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a 14 year old ball python. He's four feet long, so he can eat several adult mice per week. He's big enough to eat rats, but I like mice betterm my roomate likes mice better, and I figure I can feed mice more quickly than rats. Now I just love my mice!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome from a fellow Newbie!!


----------

